# Verschlüsselte MS DB öffnen



## tinytime (10. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

habe meine MS-DB geschützt mit einem Datenbankkennwort. Weiss nun nicht wie ich dass zu öffnen habe aus Java.

```
DriverManager.getConnection(Database,
					"", "testdb");
```


----------



## tinytime (10. Sep 2010)

es gibt ja eigentlich kein Benutzernamen.


----------



## XHelp (10. Sep 2010)

Schau doch in der API nach, da steht:


> static Connection	getConnection(String url, String user, String password)


----------



## tinytime (11. Sep 2010)

wenn ich als Benutzernamen nichts reinschreibe, wird ein Fehler geworfen.


----------



## XHelp (11. Sep 2010)

Und welcher?


----------

